# Bach and Mozart personalities



## roquejose (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi all,I'd like to ask to the erudite people here about the personalities of this two genius of Baroque and Classical music respectively,quotes of them,etc.

Thanks in advance,

Roque.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Here's one off the top of my head that someone else mentioned recently. It's a bit of a humorous one from Bach:

"Playing the organ is easy. All you have to do is hit the right keys at the right time and the instrument plays itself."


----------



## roquejose (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you Lukecash12 !,yeah,it's humorous and true hehe. Greetings.


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't know whether Bach was extremely humble for a musical genius owing to his religious convictions or if he was simply desperate to get his Brandenburg concertos commissioned. Wikipedia has this excerpt from a letter he wrote to the Margrave Christian Ludwig Brandenburg-Schwedt.

"_As I had the good fortune a few years ago to be heard by Your Royal Highness, at Your Highness's commands, and as I noticed then that Your Highness took some pleasure in the little talents which Heaven has given me for Music, and as in taking Leave of Your Royal Highness, Your Highness deigned to honour me with the command to send Your Highness some pieces of my Composition: I have in accordance with Your Highness's most gracious orders taken the liberty of rendering my most humble duty to Your Royal Highness with the present Concertos, which I have adapted to several instruments; begging Your Highness most humbly not to judge their imperfection with the rigor of that discriminating and sensitive taste, which everyone knows Him to have for musical works, but rather to take into benign Consideration the profound respect and the most humble obedience which I thus attempt to show Him._"


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Alot more is probably known about Mozart than JS Bach. 

One thing linking the best composers together is that they can be quite demanding of both the performer and listener and maybe not have so much patience for those they think less talented. This can gain them enemies in their time.

Both were obviously devout because religion was still very central to society at that time. Mozart perhaps was more worldly and travelled as he lived in an age in which composers perhaps were aspiring to be acknowledged even more for their efforts. I'm not sure how much Bach sought success in that way maybe he just saw his music as something given to or given from God. Mozart didn't seem to be able to organize his finances so well, perhaps Bach may have been better as he juggled a large family while still composing music.


----------

